

NGINX Goes Open Core - gizzlon
http://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/nginx-goes-open-core.html

======
alperakgun
now, that I moved all future projects on nginx, open core makes me afraid. I
hope none of the current features get crippled.

~~~
gizzlon
probably not.. that would mean instant fork..

 _"We're not going to close functionally in the open source project, but
rather we will address the items that small companies don't need but the
bigger companies do need."_

versus

 _"Today NGINX powers [..] over 20% of the top 1000 busiest websites around
the world, including Facebook, Zappos, Groupon .._ " <http://nginx.com/nginx-
venture-funding.html>

